# [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?



## Pumiggl (28. Dezember 2006)

*[Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*

Hallo!

Da ich jetzt auch im Oblivionfieber bin kommt hier auch schon meine erste allgemeine Frage (hab mit der Suchfunktion nix gefunden):

Ist es möglich sich mehreren Gilden, beispielsweise Kriegergilde & Dunkle Bruderschaft, gleichzeitig anzuschließen? Ich bin bereits Fahrender Ritter bei einem Grafen (weiß den Namen grad nich mehr), Ordensmeister bei den Drachen (HQ fertig   ) und habe grade bei der Kriegergilde angefangen. Bevor ich zu den Kriegern gegangen bin, erschien mir Lucien Lachance nach einer Rast und gab mir den Auftrag Rufio zu töten. Ist es jetzt, obwohl ich in der Kriegergilde bin, noch möglich der dunklen Bruderschaft beizutreten???? Würde es gerne machen, besonders wegen der Schattenstute


----------



## Gajeza (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*

Ja, es ist möglich und äußerst empfehlendswert!
Ich habe alle drei Gilden durchgespielt und kann nur sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Auf Platz 1 kommt natürlich die Bruderschaft, jedoch sind die anderen beiden Gilden auch klasse!
Tolle Quests warten!

Ausserdem musst du keine Bedenken wegen deinem Charakter haben. Die Magiergilde lässt sich auch mit einem Barbar spielen!


----------



## Zubunapy (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*



			
				Gajeza am 28.12.2006 01:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, es ist möglich und äußerst empfehlendswert!
> Ich habe alle drei Gilden durchgespielt und kann nur sagen, dass es sich gelohnt hat. Auf Platz 1 kommt natürlich die Bruderschaft, jedoch sind die anderen beiden Gilden auch klasse!
> Tolle Quests warten!
> 
> Ausserdem musst du keine Bedenken wegen deinem Charakter haben. Die Magiergilde lässt sich auch mit einem Barbar spielen!



Komisch, ich zähle fünf Gilden in Cyrodiil. Kämpfergilde, Magiergilde, Dunkle Bruderschaft, Diebesgilde und, verdammt, wie heißt die Konkurenzgilde der Kämper noch gleich???

Egal. Man kann sich allem anschließen, was einem vor die Klinge kommt. Nur die Tempelmissionen vermisse ich schmerzlich...


----------



## Pumiggl (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*



			
				Zubunapy am 28.12.2006 17:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Gajeza am 28.12.2006 01:33 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist die Dunkelforst-Rotte bzw. Schwarzwaldrotte engl. Blackwoodcompany  
In den Dialogen kommt sie als Dunkelforstrotte, wird jedoch im Tagebuch immer als Schwarzwaldrotte eingetragen. In vielen deutschen Foren nennt man sie aber eben auch Blackwoodcompany


----------



## obergammler (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*



			
				Pumiggl am 31.12.2006 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Zubunapy am 28.12.2006 17:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also ich war auch in allen gilden drin. musst du auch,weil du dich ja irgendwie hochleveln musst. der dunkelforstrotte kannst aber,so weit ich weis,nicht beitreten. die ist irgendwann teil eines quests.


----------



## Antlions (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*

Wenn ich fragen darf welches Level bist du denn?, hast du erst nur die HQ durch gerascht und willst alles andere am schluss machen oder?, ich habs genau anders rum gemacht.    Bin Level 28.


----------



## Gajeza (2. Januar 2007)

*AW: [Oblivion] Mehrere Gilden möglich?*

Diebesgilde hatte ich vergessen, sorry, sorry. Aber die Dunkelforst Rotte würde ich nicht als Gilde bezeichnen.

Ausserdem, wenn man hier schon so genau ist: Die fünfte Gilde sind die Ritter der Neun(Addon; äußerst empfehlenswert!)

Hier das Addon kostenlos laden


----------

